# Pokémon: Kooperation mit Autohersteller Mini auf der Gamescom



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pokémon: Kooperation mit Autohersteller Mini auf der Gamescom*

					Beim britischen Autohersteller Mini hält Pokémon Einzug. So kooperieren beide Marken und zeigen erste Spiele auf der Gamescom 2022 in Köln. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Pokémon: Kooperation mit Autohersteller Mini auf der Gamescom*


----------

